# What are you currently listening to? Part 16



## gooblax




----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*





If you like these, you might want to check out the Chris Standring YouTube Channel


----------



## Earthquake

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## PrincessX

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Happy Valentine's!


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Love this song because it sounds so simple and clean.Not a big fan of the video though,something about Kanye West irks me.


----------



## gooblax

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Bohemian Rhapsody Played by 100+ year old fairground organ


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## ethanbridges

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Radiohead - All I Need [Live from the Basement]


----------



## PrincessX

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## Harebells

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*



A song about gathering seaweed - trying to motivate myself to do the same, to give my garden a boost.


----------



## PrincessX

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Yesterday was the date when R&B singer Aaliyah died in a plane crash 14 yrs ago. She was 22. This reminds me that we need to cherish every day of our lives, to make the most out of every moment. I am not a big R&B fan, but I happen to like her music. Here is one of her so called most "futuristic" songs:


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*

Bette Midler -  (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## GDPR




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Harebells




----------



## Retired

If you're like me, I couldn't keep my eyes off the remarkable guitar playing of Chris Standring!


----------



## Harebells

In honour of this site's picture...


----------



## making_art

The Vespers -  ~ Official Music Video [HD] - YouTube


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## forgetmenot

kelly clarkson piece by piece





---------- Post Merged on February 29th, 2016 at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous Post was on February 28th, 2016 at 08:35 PM ----------

Thanks Dr Baxter  i jst could not get videos to post  i like the american idol one the best it shows  true emotions many can connect with.


----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Another version of that song:


----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:01 AM ----------


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*



 The song is called Soul Vibration and is taken from Chris Standring's 2016 album TEN. 




Even tough it's not exactly Christmas, you might like Chris Standring performing a jazz guitar version of Winter Wonderland live in the studio Christmas 2015


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## GDPR

Really loving this,it's my new favorite.


----------



## GDPR




----------



## amazingmouse

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 15*


----------



## Anahita

i am listening to Pink because she makes me feel stronger and less imperfect! my mobile ringtone is her "f*** perfect" song !!!!!


----------



## MHealthJo

Anahita said:


> i am listening to Pink because she makes me feel stronger and less imperfect! my mobile ringtone is her "f*** perfect" song !!!!!


Pink is an awesome artist with lots of healthy attitudes to express to us. I'm thankful for her. 😊😊 🖒🖒🖒

F____ Perfect, indeed!!!!  😊😊😊🖒🖒


----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## MHealthJo




----------



## making_art




----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR




----------



## rdw

Love the Eagles - saw them in concert on their last tour - History of the Eagles.  It was my favourite concert of all time.


----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR

With Mothers Day coming up soon I've been thinking about my Mom lately,and this song,it was one of her favs.


----------



## Retired

Along with interviews and music with Paul Brown and Chris Standring:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Subeme La Radio (Enrique Iglesias) - Electric Violin Cover
Caitlin De Ville


----------



## GDPR




----------



## gooblax

My cover of... Malibu - Miley Cyrus Uh... Listen at your own risk. I don't claim to be any good, but it's something I enjoy doing.


----------



## MHealthJo

Wow! Nice, Gooblax!


----------



## Harebells

That's gorgeous, Gooblax - fair play to you. Kind of surreal hearing someone's actual voice on the forum! I mean I know you're all real people out there, but...


----------



## gooblax

MHealthJo said:


> Wow! Nice, Gooblax!





Harebells said:


> That's gorgeous, Gooblax - fair play to you. Kind of surreal hearing someone's actual voice on the forum! I mean I know you're all real people out there, but...



Thanks  Anyone else play an instrument and want to record that, with or without singing? I thought Dr B played guitar if I remember correctly...?

Yeah it can be weird hearing other people's voices when you're used to reading posts instead.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

gooblax said:


> I thought Dr B played guitar if I remember correctly...?



You remember correctly, and I still own a guitar but it's been a while now since I have played it, due to a combination of illness and the resulting low energy.


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> You remember correctly, and I still own a guitar but it's been a while now since I have played it, due to a combination of illness and the resulting low energy.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you start to get back some energy as your recovery progresses.


----------



## gooblax




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Studio version:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

David Bowie




And a cover by The Wallflowers, used in the Godzilla soundtrack. This band is headed by Bob Dylan's son, Jakob Dylan.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

More by The Wallflowers


----------



## GDPR

This...is so awesome!


----------



## Mari




----------



## making_art

<a href="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Alternate version:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

A new discovery for me... three more by the same artist:


----------



## GaryQ

This is my favorite acoustic version of Bon Jovi's Someday I'll be Saturday Night




Matchbox Twenty - Unwell (Weird Video - Awesome Song)


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## making_art




----------



## gooblax




----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 04:45 PM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Great songs. Great band.

The very first song I ever heard by them...



And another great one by Blue Rodeo...


----------



## making_art

Yes great band! This was my fav...


----------



## making_art

In the spirit of Halloween


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD

My two favorite Jeff Healey recordings:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Another version by Peter Frampton. I'd never heard this version before...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

And one more. This one was an all star tribute after George Harrison's death and has Tom Petty as well as young Dany Harrison playing accoustic (far right) ...


----------



## making_art

I remember Framptons version!


----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I love Alison Krauss, especially when _You Say Nothing At All_ and this one:


----------



## making_art

She has the most angelic voice and appearance which makes it such a pleasure to watch her perform. This song is nice too.


----------



## making_art

Lyle Lovett  - If I Had A Boat - YouTube


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to What are you currently listening to? Part 17


----------

